# Sistema de automatizacion de iluminacion Dali



## electromecanico (Jun 23, 2009)

buenos dias alguien me podria ayudar con este sistema ya que lo nesecito por cuestiones laborales, alguien me podria decir como se programa, que programa se utiliza, si es software libre, si tienen información sobre este tema por favor subirlo por que la verdad que no consigo nada, como se redireccionan balastos, como funciona basicamente, si existen cursos, desde ya muchas gracias


----------

